# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  مهم جدا ....  اسال عن شركة iforex  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## متدرب فوركس

السلام عليكم  
كيف حالك شباب  
شباب ترا اطلب المساعده  ودي اسال عن شركة iforex  يلي عنده معلومة يفيدني او يبحث عنها  وياريت تفيدوني    
وشكرااااااااااااا :Hands:

----------


## التقرب الى الله

والله يا اخى الكل بيشكر فى شركة افسكوليشين

----------


## متدرب فوركس

اخوي ارجوك  اسالي عن  iforex اذا كان عندك معلومة فيدني  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## SuperForex

الشركة هاذي الاحظ كثرة اعلاناتها وخصوصا في الايميل 
ومضمون الاعلان اعتقد غير صحيح 
حيث يقول يمكن تدبيل الحساب اضعاف الاضعاف في خلال 3 ايام 
مع ان هذا الامر من الممكن حدوثه إلا ان الخطورة راح تكون عالية جدا

----------


## رانيا وجدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته /  
تفضل هذه المواضيع تتحدث عن الشركة اتمني تفيدك  https://forum.arabictrader.com/searc...=1538480&pp=25

----------


## راكان سليمان

دع مايريبك الا مالايريبك
فسكول واف اكس دي دي
لاتدور غيرهم
فلوس كثيره
دوتشيه بانك
والفوركس عاااااااااااااااااااااااالي المخاطره

----------


## متدرب فوركس

بس انا يوم كلمتهم بدية معه 100 دولار   
وفي عندهم في الموقع زي علامة القفل مكتوب فيه في تعرض الزبائن ان الموقع مؤمن عليه يعني لو انهم نصابين ما اظن يحطون تامين على الموقع   ورد على الاخ سوبر فوركس انا من ما فهمته انهم ما قالو لي عن تدبيل الحساب  واخت رانيا  ترا الرابط ما يشتغل

----------


## SuperForex

> بس انا يوم كلمتهم بدية معه 100 دولار   
> وفي عندهم في الموقع زي علامة القفل مكتوب فيه في تعرض الزبائن ان الموقع مؤمن عليه يعني لو انهم نصابين ما اظن يحطون تامين على الموقع   ورد على الاخ سوبر فوركس انا من ما فهمته انهم ما قالو لي عن تدبيل الحساب  واخت رانيا  ترا الرابط ما يشتغل

 عزيزي انا قصدي انني اشوف اعلانات لهذه الشركة في مواقع الايميل بكثرة ويتحدث عن تدبيل الحساب ونحوه 
عموما انت لك الحرية في استمرار تجارتك مع هذه الشركة.

----------


## متدرب فوركس

عسي ما زعلت مني اخ سوبر فوركس  بس انو معروف ان يلي يدخل الفوركس يدبل فلوسه  
لكن السوال ابي معلومات عنها  اب اتاكد اكثر اذا هذه الشركة ناس ما عندهم اب بلاوي سودا

----------


## SuperForex

> عسي ما زعلت مني اخ سوبر فوركس  بس انو معروف ان يلي يدخل الفوركس يدبل فلوسه  
> لكن السوال ابي معلومات عنها  اب اتاكد اكثر اذا هذه الشركة ناس ما عندهم اب بلاوي سودا

 لا اخوي حرام عليك ماني زعلان  :Asvc:  
بخصوص الشركة هاذي لحتى الآن فيها شبه 
ناس تقول انها شركة اسرائيلية وآخرين ينكرو ذلك 
والبعض يقولو يعطلو السحب حسب زيارتي للمواضيعهم ويوجد عندي ملف بي دي اف عن حقيقة الشركة ولكن لا اعرف مدى صحة المعلومات وهل هي كاذبة او لا 
ولكن على العموم نظرا ان اغلب المستثمرين يتداولون بالشركات المعروفة وقلة من يتداول في شركات اخرى فشيء طبيعي لا تسمع معلومات عن الشركة الجديدة ولمن جربها بسبب قلة من يستثمر عندهم 
وبالتالي بما انك مستثمر عندهم فأنصحك ان تتداول بمبالغ بسيطة وخذ تجربة معهم 
فلو كانو جيدين بالفعل فسيكون امر جيدا لو اخبرتنا عبر المنتدى عن ذلك بتجربتك معهم 
وما ابرز المزايا اللي عندهم نظير بقية الشركات المعروفة 
وانا اطلب من ادارة المنتدى فتح قسم خاص عن شركات الفوريكس تبرز فيها ارآء العملاء ونحوه 
آسف على الاطالة 
تحياتي

----------


## راكان سليمان

شركه وهميه وغير مرخصه 
احذر منهم

----------


## متدرب فوركس

والله اخوي راكان انا سجلت معهم ترا الوضع عادي حتي طلبو مني بطاقة الهويه الوطنيه و فاتورة تحوي عنوان موقعي  وما اظن ان في شركة نصابه تسوي كذا  ونا بديت معهم ب100 دولار  وبااجرب والمثل يقول اسال مجرب ولا تسال طبيب  ونا بتفقد الشركةمن خلال تعاملي معهم وان شاء الله ابي اتاكدمن
رد على الاخ سوبر فوركس  ترا في عرب يشتغلون وحسب ما سمعت هي عباره عن خبراء بنكيون كان يشغلون سابقا في البنوك وتجموعوا  وكونو هذي الشركة

----------


## SuperForex

تتوفق ان شاء الله بالتدريب معهم 
ولا تنسى امر مهم للغاية 
ان تكون الشركة مرخصة من قبل هيئة معروفة تضمن حقوقك 
لأن لو حدث لا سمح الله لها إفلاس اي شركة وهذا يمكن يصير لو حدثت ازمة اقتصادية مثل انهيارات بعض الشركات العالمية اثناء الازمة العالمية ، فتكون الهيئة محل تعويض العملاء لمن استثمر اموالهم في هذه الشركات 
وعلى فكرة اخوي اللي اعرفه ان شركة ايفوريكس لها فروع في العالم والفرع الرئيسي اعتقد انها في اليونان 
فما ادري كيف راح يصير وضعها وهناك ازمة اليونان حاليا 
بس الامر ان شاء الله مافي خوف دام الشركة مرخصة 
لذلك ابحث عن هذه النقطة حتى ترتاح في متاجرتك مستقبلا 
والله يوفقك وللجميع

----------


## راكان سليمان

> والله اخوي راكان انا سجلت معهم ترا الوضع عادي حتي طلبو مني بطاقة الهويه الوطنيه و فاتورة تحوي عنوان موقعي  وما اظن ان في شركة نصابه تسوي كذا  ونا بديت معهم ب100 دولار  وبااجرب والمثل يقول اسال مجرب ولا تسال طبيب  ونا بتفقد الشركةمن خلال تعاملي معهم وان شاء الله ابي اتاكدمن
> رد على الاخ سوبر فوركس  ترا في عرب يشتغلون وحسب ما سمعت هي عباره عن خبراء بنكيون كان يشغلون سابقا في البنوك وتجموعوا  وكونو هذي الشركة

 كل الشركات يطلبو كذا
لاكن ياما سحبه رجل لك عشان تزيد المبلغ
ولا يكفتون بال100دولار من وراك ويصكونك بلوك وضرب أستوبات

----------


## msasb

أهلا اخي 
انا متداول في هذه الشركة 
طبعا انا بدأت برصيد 400 دولار حتى احصل على بونص 
فاتصل بي مدير الحساب وطلب مني إكمال الايداع إلى 1000 دولار حتى احصل على بونص اكبر بحدود 150 دولار 
فأكملت الايداع 
وتم اعطائي البونص على شكل معلق حتى اكمل حجم الصفقة إلى 2000000 دولار 
وبعدها لم استخدم الحساب لأنني قضيت فترة اتدرب على الديمو 
وبعد ما تعلمت القليل 
اتصل بي مدير الحساب وطلب مني ايداع مبلغ 1000 دولار آخر كي احصل على عرض وهي تخفيض السبريد من 5 نقاط (اليورو والدولار) إلى 3 نقاط 
ففعلت ذلك وتم اعطائي العرض 
وبعدها بدأت بالمتاجرة فيها يعني ارى ان الشركة جيدة في التعامل والمصداقية في العروض التي تقدمها 
ولكن هناك ملاحظات عليها حسب تجربتي معهم: 
1- يزعجونك بالاتصال من اجل العروض ويفضل عدم الانصياغ لعروضهم الكثيرة لأنهم يرغبون منك اما ان تتاجر بمبالغ كبيرة نوعا ما او بصفقات كبيرة وهذه فيها مخاطرة 
2- برنامج التداول حقهم سهل جدا وسريع ولكنه يفتقد لبعض الرسوم البيانية والتحليلة رغما وجودها على شكل فلاش ابليكيشن لكنها غير عملية بعكس ما هو موجود في الميتا تريدر 
3- الشركة ليست لديها تدريب عملي ، لذلك من يدخل في هذه الشركة ومستواه في الفوريكس مبتدئ ، فاعلم انه سيخرج خاسراً بسبب عروضهم المغرية لكي يجروه إلى عمل صفقات بدون تدريب او دراسة بالسوق بشكل كافي 
4- ليس لديهم نظام استدعاء الهامش 
5- رافعتهم المالية 1:400 هي جيدة ولكنها خطيرة لمن يستخدمها 
6- حاليا حدث معي مشكلة مرة واحدة وهي انني فتحت صفقة معلقة ولكنها قامت بتنفيذها 
وانا حاليا اتواصل مع مدير حسابي وقد رد علي وقال انه سوف يرى الموضوع ، لحتى الآن الوضع مر عليه يومين فما ادري ايش حكايتهم 
هذا ملخص تجربتي معهم (تقريبا 8 شهور)

----------


## متدرب فوركس

اخوي msasb بالنسبه لاخر نقطه انا كلمتهم وقالو لي انهم بيدربوني وببدا معهم يوم الاربعاء ان شاء الله  
عاى شكل حساب تجريبي عشان ما اتعرض للخساره  ولكن الى الان ما طلبو مني اي مبلغ اضافي  
ولا دقو على عشان عروضهم  بس مكتوب عندهم استغلال تام للهامش وترا موجوده مميزاتهم على الموقع حقهم ويلي عنده فايده اكثر يفيد والاجر على الله

----------


## راكان سليمان

ثق ثقه تامه انها شركه وهميه ونصابه
واتحمل المسؤليه
اضحك عليه وقوله ابي اسحب المبلغ عشان أودع مبلغ كبير 10الاف دولار
ونظام البنك الي اتعامل معاه طلب استراداد المبلغ الأول عشان يسمحو بايداع المبلغ الثاني كما هو متبع لدي البنك قولهم كذا وخذ قريشانك ياغالي والله حرام عليك تفتح معاهم

----------


## متدرب فوركس

على كل حال انا اخذت قرار واذا خسرت ال 100 العوض على الله ومنها تجربه   
والواحد يتعلم من جيبه

----------


## msasb

> ثق ثقه تامه انها شركه وهميه ونصابه
> واتحمل المسؤليه
> اضحك عليه وقوله ابي اسحب المبلغ عشان أودع مبلغ كبير 10الاف دولار
> ونظام البنك الي اتعامل معاه طلب استراداد المبلغ الأول عشان يسمحو بايداع المبلغ الثاني كما هو متبع لدي البنك قولهم كذا وخذ قريشانك ياغالي والله حرام عليك تفتح معاهم

 
حاليا الشركة مرخصة ولها سنة

----------


## msasb

> على كل حال انا اخذت قرار واذا خسرت ال 100 العوض على الله ومنها تجربه   
> والواحد يتعلم من جيبه

 كيف التدريب معهم  
هل استفدت لحتى الآن؟

----------


## بنت القدس

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم انصحك بسحب نقودك من الشركه لانها شركه اسرائيليه مقرها تل ابيب
اما نظامهم فهو بالشكل التالي اخي 
خسارتك هي ربح لهم وربحك يخرج من جيب الشركه يعني ان الشركه قائمة على خساره العميل وليس على السبيرد كل هذا كلام وهمي
اما النقطه الثانيه في حالة ربحك مبالغ منهم سيكون امامهم خياران اما تحريك الصفقات التي تفتحها عند خروجك من الجهاز بواسطه الدعم الموجود 24 ساعه بالشركه او باغلاق حسابك نهائيا والجا الى القضاء واثبت انك اودعت لديهم نقود
ليس هناك شركه توافق على الخساره وربح العميل
والله على ما اقول شاهد

----------


## samerins

ناس تنصح وناس تحذر 
اللي كان ينصح بيها شو رايه الحين بعد هالمده؟

----------


## sak_b

السلام عليكم في شركة أي اف سي ماركتس ممكن تبدء التداول بـ 5 دولار إذا حبب تجرب بإيداع منخفض و تجرب حظك بحساب حقيقي و أظن مبلغ 5-10 دولار ما بشكل شي مشان تجربت شركة و حتى السوق الحقيقية في كل الأحوال بالتوفيق.

----------


## samerins

5 او 10 دولار ؟؟؟ معناها مافي فرصه للربح وضمان انك تخسرهم
جد هالشركه بتفهم ... اغلب الناس تفكر تجرب باقل مبلغ وبالتالي هي تلعب على هالاساس وهم عارفين ان أي تداول ب 5 دولار بيخسر
يا رجل التحويل لحسابهم يكلف اكثر من 5 دولار  :Regular Smile:  
ما زلت ابحث عن شركه iforex ولم اجد الجواب 
نصابه وللا مو نصابه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## باحث_مالي

> كيف التدريب معهم  
> هل استفدت لحتى الآن؟

 اخي الكريم هل مازلت تتعامل مع هذه الشركة لاني اود الاستفسار عنها وشكرا لك

----------

